# My first gaming rig



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi fella's!

I was thinking about building my first gaming rig next year so I need a little help to get that rig functional when it's built up 

The budget is around 800€ so not wanna spend too much, cause I've got a car that needs to be refueled and some other thing that need to buy. If it goes few €'s over it's not bad but the absolute max would be 850€.

I've been thinking of this set up (I don not list the OS 'cause it's clear, Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit):

MoBo: AsRock FM2A85X EXTREME6 (85,90€)
HDD: WD AV-GB 2TB (116,90€)
Sound card: Asus XONAR D1 7.1 channel audio card (64,90€)
GPU: ASUS GT630-2GD3 2048MB DDR3 PCI-E 128bit DVI-I HDMI  (69,90€)
CPU: AMD A6-6400K Black Edition 2C 65W FM2 1MB 3.9GHz  (73,90€)
RAM: Kingston HyperX blu Black Series, 2x4GB =8GB (80,90€)
PSU: CM B Series 700W PSU Active PFC 230V
Case: CM ELITE 430 MID TOWER BLACK

Is this good set up or need something to be changed for better performance (like overclocking the CPU) 

The screen might not be a big problem 'cause I've been thinking that I will buy a 32" HD-Ready or Full HD TV. I've got a quite old Benq FP93G screen eqiupped on my laptop, not using both screen cause it'll makes my lappy to lag a lot and it gives better performance to use additonal screen instead of lappy's own (seen that difference on playing ETS2)


----------



## Heku (Nov 2, 2013)

well, that mobo already has 7.1 audio system... so where do you need that sound card?
"- 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec), Supports THX TruStudio(TM)" (said in the description of that mobo)


----------



## speedx77x (Nov 2, 2013)

Instead of getting a 2TB HDD you can get a  120 SSD and a  1TB HDD  for about the same price.

Also i dont believe you need a 700w PSU you can probably get a  600w  one


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, the 2 TB HDD was exaggerated so it's going to change to WD 500GB (71,90€) and taking the SSD mainly for OS and other OS files, this might be good (KINGSTON 120GB SSD, 97,90€)?

PSU: CM B Series 600W PSU Active PFC 230V (61,90€), that good?


----------



## spirit (Nov 2, 2013)

The biggest problem with your system is the graphics card is extremely weak. For 800 Euros, you should be able to do much better.

Firstly, I'd get an AM3+ board, 970 chipset at least, or perhaps 990 if you can afford it. Gigabyte make some good ones so check those out. 

Then, I'd get an AMD FX-4300 or an FX-6300 processor, preferably the FX-6300.

I would not bother with the sound card and put the money towards the graphics card instead because that will make more difference in gaming. The GT 630 is a properly weak card and not ideal for gaming at all. You want something far more powerful. 

The Radeon HD 7850 would be an ideal card, so I'd get that. Put the money you saved from the sound card towards it. If you can't afford it, look at the R7 260X and/or the 7770 and 7790. All far better than the GT 630. The GTX 650 Ti is OK but in that price range, I think the Radeons are better.

Power supply, you could probably get away with the Corsair CX 500M. It's a very nice power supply and is modular. Look at the 600M if you can afford the extra and want a bit of headroom.

I'd change the case too, I'm not a fan of Cooler Master's cases and especially not that one. If you want some good budget case recommendations, look at the Zalman Z9 and Z11 cases and the Corsair 200R and 300R cases. Great value for money.

Make those changes and you'll be much better off and I reckon it should still be about 800 Euros or possibly less. If you find it's less, consider getting an FX-8320 CPU or maybe getting a slightly more powerful video card (look at the 7870, R9 270X and the GTX 760 perhaps). Ultimately, the more powerful video card would probably be the better investment.


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 2, 2013)

You get an A for effort, but no, that's really a bad setup 

NZXT Source 210: €50
AMD FX-6300: €113 (Optional: Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo: €35)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3: €89
Kingston HyperX 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz: €79
Gigabyte R9 270X OC: €199
Corsair CX600M: €80
Samsung 840 Evo 120GB: €103
Seagate Barracuda 1TB: €65

Total with CPU cooler (allows you to overclock the CPU): €813


----------



## spirit (Nov 2, 2013)

^ That's an ideal setup and is far, far better than what you originally came up with. And it's only 13 Euros overbudget.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have checked on Jimm's (user Jiinix) and that company had quite expensive price tags for all the components, but I believe that they're good stuff but a company called Multitronic is much closer from my place than Jimm's. But that what I've planned was only "the first design" so it changes a lot before I'm even gonna to buy those parts.

That Gigabyte GPU is far too expensive, but it costs a lot when it comes to quality. So, i'll list components again when I've checked them again.


----------



## spirit (Nov 2, 2013)

If you can get the parts for cheaper, then by all means do, but Jiniix's build is great and I think frankly it's difficult to do better on that budget. If you can get everything in budget, then surely it doesn't how matter how much each component costs, so long as you can buy it all?


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

i check on those specific parts that Jiniix listed. The rig i'm going to build must run games and youtube videos smoothly. Also might need a wlan card cause don't have router or lan to get access to thr Net, only modem? Can you peeps recommend combination of BluRay+DVD drives?

60GB SSD good for OS only (since it takes 10-20 GB of memory)?

Sorry if this Post contains missing letters, wrong letters etc... I did wrote this with my phone and its autocorrecting system sucks a lot


----------



## spirit (Nov 2, 2013)

60GB should be fine for the OS and a couple of programs, I tend to stick to 120GB and bigger though.

The rig Jiniix posted will be far better for games than what you originally had in mind. The R9 270X will run rings around the GT 630 for breakfast when it comes to gaming.

Optical drive wise, Samsung, Asus, Pionner and LG are all good brands. I've used Samsung and LG drives the most, they've all been good. The DVD-RW drives are cheap, the Blu-Ray ROM drives are getting quite cheap, and the Blu-Ray Rewriter drives are still a bit pricey. I've got an LG Blu-Ray Rewriter in my main PC at the moment and it cost around £70 which is a lot for an optical drive, but I needed to be able to burn Blu-Ray discs so it was a worthwhile investment.

If you only want to watch Blu-Ray movies and you're not interested in burning Blu-Ray discs, then just stick with the Blu-Ray ROM drives (which will also read and write CDs and  DVDs too).


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 2, 2013)

I found a thread on Toms Hardware that listed various online retailers in many, many countries and the Jimms one was the only that had proper PC hardware on their site - so I went with that  You might have a better idea of which retailer to use obviously.
Any bluray drive will play DVDs and CDs as far as I know. They're backwards compatible, so if you get a bluray reader you'll be able to read blurays and write (and read) DVDs and CDs.
Windows 7 uses 17GB by default.
I didn't clarify this, but the problem with your build is it's very poorly optimized. You are buying a very high end motherboard, with a low-performing CPU+GPU combo (APU) and then adding another low power GPU, but they can't work together. Your power supply is of poor quality and way too high wattage (you could've picked worse though) and your case lacks any kind of cable management. 
I'm not bashing by any means, it's almost a full time job to keep up with the new tech and knowing how to tell if a component is good quality, but the parts you've chosen are such bad fit together that I would _almost_ call them incompatible


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

well the normal dvd-rw might be good since i need it mostly for burnihg cd's, stickin' with LG?

What about the wlan card?? Any suggestions?

And if the budget ain't going over tooo much, i'm sticking in the 120gb sdd.

Also need a cpu cooler 'cause i'm gonna OC the processor, any good suggestions?

The Kingston HyperX blu blk series 2x4gb RAM was good, am i right?

Btw, recommend some good cases, mostly like the windowed omes


----------



## spirit (Nov 2, 2013)

WLAN card, almost anything will do so long as it's relatively quick.

LG make good drives, yes.

The Hyper 212+ is a decent budget cooler.

So long as the RAM is at least 1600MHz, you should be good to go.

The Corsair 300R with the window is a good case. The Phantom 410 kind of has a window too I think.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 2, 2013)

i think if i put all together with the parts you've suggested/recommended, i should have a good gaming rig. 

I'll list the parts here tomorrow morning and also compare the prices if i can save some money


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 2, 2013)

spirit said:


> The Hyper 212+ is a decent budget cooler.


When the head of cases, PSUs and cooling of Corsair says they aren't even going to try and battle Coolermaster at that price point, it's more than decent 
YouTube NeweggTV George from Corsair interview


----------



## spirit (Nov 3, 2013)

GT5fan123 said:


> i think if i put all together with the parts you've suggested/recommended, i should have a good gaming rig.
> 
> I'll list the parts here tomorrow morning and also compare the prices if i can save some money



Excellent, sounds like you are going to get a good machine. 

And yeah, the 212+ is actually very good value for money. I should have spent a little more and got one over my Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 which is good for £20 but not as good as the 212+ which is only £10 more haha!


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

I read your comments and checked Jimms for those specific parts and counted the prices and I was a bit confused 'cause total cost will be 601,60€ (budget 850€, without OS and the cables), so I've saved some €'s, didn't compare the prices.

So I've came with this kind of set up:
MoBo: AsRock 970 Extreme4, AM3+, AMD 970, DDR3, SATA III, ATX (101,-€)
CPU: AMD FX-6300, AM3+, 3,5GHz, 6-core (112,80€)
CPU cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO (34,90€)
GPU: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7750, 2GB DDR3, VGA/DVI/HDMI, PCI-E 3.0 (108,-€)
RAM: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) HyperX Beast, DDR3 1600MHz, CL9, 1.65V, XMP (98,-€)
SSD: Kingston 120GB SSDNow V300, 2.5", SATA III - Stand Alone (84,-€)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue SATA III, 64MB (65,-€)
PSU: Corsair 600W GS Series GS600 - 2013 Edition, 80 PLUS Bronze (89,-€)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Gaming Midtower (99,90€)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24F1ST DVD+RW (23,-€)

It's overbudget, but better quality costs more than regular quality


----------



## Heku (Nov 3, 2013)

well, for couple euros more you could get 990-series mobo
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, AMD AM3+, 990X/SB950, DDR3, ATX (109€) on Jimm's


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Changing the MoBo to this: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, AMD AM3+, 990X/SB950, DDR3, ATX (for 109,-€)


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 3, 2013)

You have significantly downgraded the GPU in your gaming rig. That's stupid.
You've selected RAM that's exactly the same performance, but €20 more.
Go with either MSI, ASUS or Gigabyte motherboards if you can. The 990XA-UD3 is definitely worth €8 more.
Again on the GPU. There's a huuuuuge difference in performance and you'll regret buying the 7750. The GPU will be the bottleneck of your PC for sure.


----------



## spirit (Nov 3, 2013)

You need a more powerful GPU. R9 270X, GTX 760 or 7870, or maybe the 7850 if you need to save money.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah, i need to save some money, the R9 270X raises the total price to ~900€ so it's going well overbudget. Checkin' on GTX760 and those two Radeons


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

The site didn't had any GTX 760's or 7870's but had two 7850's, so I change that bad GPu to this: XFX AMD Radeon HD 7850 Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI/2xMiniDP


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, after changing parts and calculating the total price, I've came up with this set up:

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, AMD AM3+, 990X/SB950,, DDR3, ATX (109,-€)
CPU: AMD FX-6300, AM3+, 3,5GHZ, 6-Core (112,80€)
CPU cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO (34,90€)
GPU: XFX AMD Radeon HD7850 Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI/2xMiniDP (129,-€)
RAM: Kingston 8GB (2x4GB) HyperX Beast, DDR3 1600MHz, CL9, 1.65V, XMP (98,-€)
SSD: Kingston 120GB SSDNow, V300,, 2.5", SATA III - Stand Alone (84,-€)
HDD: Western Digital 1TB Caviar Blue SATA III, 64MB (65,-€)
PSU: Corsair 600W GS Series GS600 - 2013 Edition, 80 PLUS Bronze (89,-€)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 300R Gaming Midtower (99,90€)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24F1st DVD+RW (23,-)

The total price will be 844,60€, but this set up will be good for that gaming rig, right?


----------



## spirit (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah it looks better, but can you get a 7870 from elsewhere? 

If not, don't worry, it still looks very good, but the 7870 will perform better than the 7850 obviously. 

Is the Corsair CX600M cheaper than the GS600? If so, get the CX600M instead and put the money towards a better graphics card.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, the CX600M was 9 euros cheaper than GS600, so it will be that. 

I've found 7870's on other side but the price is 170-220 Euros, so i'm definitely not going to take that, 'cause it'll raise the overall price to 1020€ and that's too much for my budget (850€).

But I think the 7850 can handle for example these games, Euro Truck 2, GTA IV and few CoD's?


----------



## spirit (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah the 7850 is a good card. You should be fine with it.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 3, 2013)

i was only thinking that has the 7850 a cooler already? Thinking of oc it so do i need to put a better cooler on it?


----------



## spirit (Nov 3, 2013)

Might be OK but there are probably some 7850s out there with better coolers. Look at the MSI, Sapphire and Gigabyte cards perhaps.

I don't know a lot about overclocking GPUs though. I know a member here has a Sapphire 7850 and he got it overclocked OK.


----------



## Darren (Nov 3, 2013)

XFX has good coolers and the 7850 overclocks really well (I have one). You probably won't need to though.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 4, 2013)

its good to hear that someone has overclocked this specific gpu.

Can't wait to get this rig running next year, but for sure it'll run rings beside on my laptop


----------



## Darren (Nov 4, 2013)

When next year are you planning on doing this? Prices and products will change enormously before this year is out.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, thinking between Feb-Apr, I know that the prices are changing enormously but i just figured out the configuration, that everything will be fine with it.


----------



## spirit (Nov 4, 2013)

Probably best you review this in April if you're not looking to buy until then. By that time, the 7850 may not be on sale.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 4, 2013)

that might be a problem then, but i think that i can order parts asap, maybe before april, coz my laptop's showing some signs, that it's tired.


----------



## Darren (Nov 4, 2013)

You underestimate how quickly stuff could change. A good build this month won't necessarily be viable even the next month. And if you're looking at another 4 months down the line something will definitely change. When the time comes you'll for sure want to reconsider your GPU and CPU as well as probably the RAM. The GPU especially will change in price and availability. This is a good starting point but come back to us in a few months when you have cash in hand (so to speak) and are ready to order.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 4, 2013)

right but i have to ask you one question.

Was the idea that you ground yourself before installing anything inside the case?


----------



## spirit (Nov 4, 2013)

GT5fan123 said:


> right but i have to ask you one question.
> 
> Was the idea that you ground yourself before installing anything inside the case?



Parts can be damaged by the electrostatic charge which is in your body, so in order to reduce the risk of parts getting damaged, you ground yourself in the following way:



> Plug the PC into power, make sure the power is turned OFF at the wall, touch a part of the case that is bare shiny metal (a screw usually works) and then you are done. Try not to move around too much as you will build up charge again. To ground yourself again, just touch the same screw or bare metal part of the chassis you touched before. The earth is always active regardless of power switch on wall or PC.



That's how I described it in my 'diagnosing a non-POSTing PC tech guide'. 

Probably best not to build the PC on carpet.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah, i red your thread abou that,  good work. I just asked that coz i watched a video about building a pc and the guy grounded himself by putting a wiredstrip to his wrist and attached it to a psu mounting screw.


----------



## spirit (Nov 4, 2013)

You can use a wrist strap if you like, but simply touching the screw and not moving a lot will be fine.

I used to like the wrist straps when I wasn't as confident, but they tend to get in the way a bit so I don't tend to bother with them now.


----------



## Darren (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't think even doing all of that is necessary. I just touch the case before I start putting parts in. Works fine for me and never had a problem. That's how a lot of other people do it as well. I've heard about people saying you need to plug into a grounded outlet and touch a bare screw but I've never done that and never had a problem. Not saying that's wrong but might be a little unneeded.


----------



## spirit (Nov 5, 2013)

Denther said:


> I don't think even doing all of that is necessary. I just touch the case before I start putting parts in. Works fine for me and never had a problem. That's how a lot of other people do it as well. I've heard about people saying you need to plug into a grounded outlet and touch a bare screw but I've never done that and never had a problem. Not saying that's wrong but might be a little unneeded.



If you simply touch the case without having the PSU plugged into ground (ie - plugged into the mains), then the case is not grounded and therefore you will not be grounding yourself if you simply touch the case without having it connected to ground somehow.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 5, 2013)

in my opinion it might be better to use that wrist strap just to make sure i'm grounded all the time, i use wool socks a lot and i got a quite big carpet on the floor so the strap might be better?


----------



## spirit (Nov 5, 2013)

GT5fan123 said:


> in my opinion it might be better to use that wrist strap just to make sure i'm grounded all the time, i use wool socks a lot and i got a quite big carpet on the floor so the strap might be better?



Yes it probably will because it should keep you constantly grounded, though if you can I would not the wool socks just on this occasion. The carpet will be OK so long as you are not rubbing components or putting them directly on carpet. Put them in or on top of their cardboard boxes when you're not using them.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 5, 2013)

okay it's not a problem to remove them but my room floor is f***ing cold always when the winter comes and i got a convector heater but it'll heat only the air, not floors


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 5, 2013)

guys, i was thinkin' here that should i get a cheaper case (cm or fractal, or recommend ur own) and a 60gb ssd and put the money towards a better gpu?


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 5, 2013)

That's fine, but do you mind showing me a list of your current chosen parts? A 200R is a good case, and get a SSD by Crucial, Samsung, or Intel.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 5, 2013)

okay, i put it again here with prices (although it's on page 3)

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, AMD AM3+, 990X/SB950, DDR3, ATX (109,-€)
CPU: AMD FX-6300, AM3+, 3.5GHz, 6-core (112,80€)
CPU Cooler: CM Hyper 212 EVO (34,90€)
GPU: XFX AMD Radeon HD7850 Core Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2xDVI/HDMI, 2xMiniDp (129,-€)
RAM: Kingston 8GB (2x4GB) HyperX Beast, 1600MHz (98,-€)
SSD: Kingston 120GB (84,-€)
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB (65,-€)
PSU: Corsair CX600M (80,-€)
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 300R (99,90€)
Optical Drive: ASUS DRW-24F1ST (23,-€)

so, should i get a 60gb ssd, cheaper case and find somewhere a cheaper 8gb ram and put the money towards a better gpu?


----------



## spirit (Nov 5, 2013)

Look for a Corsair 200R.

You could get a 60GB SSD if you are only intending to install the OS and one or two programs on the SSD.

I would keep the RAM.

See if you can get a 7870 or an R9 270X if money allows.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 6, 2013)

okay, i'll check anyways if i can find a bit cheaper 8gb ram. 

I let you guys know when i have found those specific parts


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've found cheaper 8gb ram 85,90€ (1600 mhz), the 200r case way cheaper than 330r gaming tower (60,90€), 60gb ram (69,90)


----------



## spirit (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice, sounds good! :good:

What exact RAM is it?


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 6, 2013)

ram is kingston hyperx blu 2x4gb 1600mhz, and Spirit, i can afford now the r9 270x gpu like you recommended


----------



## spirit (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah excellent, that's great! :good:


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah, and i'll save almost 10€ with that set up


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 6, 2013)

set up changing a bit... I'm gonna buy a friend (my classmates friend) almost non-used set up for 175€ (it has no mobo and gpu), adding missing parts and replacing some with the parts from that set up what i planned to buy


----------



## spirit (Nov 6, 2013)

What spec is his setup?

You may be better off buying all the parts new if his parts are worse than what you originally had planned.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

well, they're not that bad but here's the set up what's left of it

Case: THERMALTAKE Commander USB 3.0
Processor: AMD FX-4100 Processor
Ram:8GB 1600MHZ DDR3 NON-ECC CL11
DIMM
HDD: WD Red 1TB 3.5 SATA 6GB/s 64MB
PSU: CORSAIR Builder Series CX 500W 80+ BULK


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks OK but the FX-4100 is old and was always quite weak (the 4300 was quite a big improvement).

If it was me making the decision, I'd pass and instead buy the FX-6300 and the 990FXA board and all of the other stuff you wanted, since it's quite a bit better, in budget and is new.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

i will pass some of those parts, but like i said, it has no gpu and no mobo so i need to buy them and put them on to the rig. I'll put the 990xa am3+ board and fx-6300 cpu, the r9 270x gpu, ssd and cpu cooler there, maybe the cx600m psu, the hdd seems to be ok


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds OK then. The RAM he has looks fine except it's CL11 and CL9 but you shouldn't notice much, if any, difference.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

do the CL11 and CL9 have any kind of difference?


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

CL11 is slightly better, but not by much at all.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

OK, I'll  know tomorrow if my classmates friend will keep some of the parts, so maybe I'll get the windowed case from him and everything else from the webshop


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2013)

PCunicorn said:


> CL11 is slightly better, but not by much at all.



Actually, I would say that 9-9-9-24 (CL9) is a teeny, teeny bit quicker than 9-11-9-27 (CL11, I presume) http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/314892-30-cl11-what-difference

But the difference is so tiny you'll barely know it.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

is it possible to oc the fx-6300 cpu to 4.0ghz with dual fans or with the liquid cooling system?


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

The FX 6300 can be OCed to 4 GHz with any decent aftermarket cooler. But I still stand by my reccomendation to get a 8320 for only $40 more.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

i'll check tomorrow if it'll fit my budget, also listing the set up once again coz i've been changin it a bit


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2013)

Both the FX-6300 and the 8320 will overclock well.

If you can afford the extra, get the 8320, if not, the 6300 is a capable gaming CPU for the money.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

unfortunately i can't afford 8320 coz of the price. I'll be fine with the 6300 and it's good to hear that i'm not gonna fry it when oc:ing it to 4ghz, maybe lil' more.


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2013)

GT5fan123 said:


> unfortunately i can't afford 8320 coz of the price. I'll be fine with the 6300 and it's good to hear that i'm not gonna fry it when oc:ing it to 4ghz, maybe lil' more.



Yeah you should be able to get a 6300 to 4.2GHz, just be careful with the overclocking though. Make sure the voltage and temperature isn't too high, and also stress-test it using Prime95 on 'blend' to run the CPU at 100% load. If it crashes, then you know your overclock is unstable and you need to adjust it.

If the temperature is too high, decrease the voltage, since that is what usually causes high temperatures.

If it's unstable, try upping the voltage a little, or lowering the multiplier (which the number which determines the frequency/'GHz' the CPU is running at).

I would do a bit of research before you overclock. It may take a while to find an ideal overclock, but there is lots of information on the internet to help you.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 7, 2013)

i've done some research a bit (from my friend) about the oc process and i'm still thinkin its rocket science, doing more soon, next week maybe


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

It's really not, just keep the same voltage and up the multiplier until the system is unstable, than up the voltage. And make sure temps are under 75C.


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 7, 2013)

What I would do is get rid of the CM 212 and get a FX 8320 with the saved cash. You could OC the 6300 with that cooler and still stay worse than a 8320 at stock.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

I checked on 8320 again and it had 3.5 GHz as stock (same as the 6300) but the 8320 is 8-core CPU and 6300 6-core CPU so there's a difference, and if I'd get rid of the Hyper 212 CPU cooler, I still can't afford the 8230, it's price tag is quite high 

BTW, will it run games faster when the CPU has more cores if they both have stock 3.5GHz? (sorry for asking but I know very little about PC components)

2. question: I've checked on this forum the guide for OCing the CPU but I didn't understand it, so can someone list the OC process to this thread (for example like this:
1. do this thing
2. do that thing etc.

or like this:

- do this thing
- do that thing etc.)

Sorry if that was messed up a bit but I hope that you understand what i mean by listing


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 8, 2013)

Most games don't use more than four cores anyway. So if they both run at 3.5GHz and have more cores than the game can use, the performance will be identical. But with AMDs Mantle coming out, it supposedly supports eight cores. That would boost the performance, as it would be able to spread the workload out on all the cores. 
I would probably suggest getting the 8320 too, then, some day, buy a better cooler and overclock it. Maybe we'll see some good deals in December.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

OK, I was thinking that I might order this set up in January (usually here in Finland begins sales), so the parts will be 20-50% cheaper than now so the total price will be around 680-770€ (saving 70€ from the 850€ budget)


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 8, 2013)

You should look into a CPU cooler in my opinion. The stock ones tend to be quite loud and have poor cooling performance. But it's easier to upgrade from stock cooler to a good one, rather than upgrading the CPU.
By easy I mean in terms of money, find the right part, figuring out what to do with the old part etc. The process of doing it is pretty much exactly the same


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

i have put the cm hyper 212 evo cpu cooler to the set up but i'll check if i find any better coolers


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Could you give me recommendations/suggestions to CPU coolers?

price would be like 30-50 Euros (40,10 - 66,82 USD)


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 8, 2013)

For a laptop or desktop.  If desktop, what exact model of cpu and motherboard, if for laptop, you're out of luck.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

of course for desktop, please look page 3 for further information


----------



## Jiniix (Nov 8, 2013)

Jiniix said:


> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo: €35



this one


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 8, 2013)

i've found a AC Freezer V2 for 38,90€ so I might change the Hyper 212 EVO to that


----------



## spirit (Nov 8, 2013)

I would probably go with the 212 Evo.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 9, 2013)

so, the new set up will look like this

MoBo: Gigabyte 990XA-UD3, 990X/SB950, AMD AM3+, ATX (109,-€)
CPU: AMD FX-6300, AM3+, 3.5GHz, 6-core (112,80€)
CPU cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme V2 (36,90€)
GPU: Gigabyte AMD RadeonR9 270X OC, 2GB DDR5, DVI/HDMI/2x MiniDP, PCI-E 3.0 (199,-€)
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4GB, DDR3, CL9, 1600MHz (79,-€)
SSD: Kingston 60GB SSDNow (60,90€)
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB (65,-€)
ODD: ASUS DRW 24-F1ST (23,-€)
Case: ThermalTake Commander USB 3.0+PSU: Corsair Builder Series CX500W 80+ BULK (70,-€)

Total price is 755,60€ (1014$, 631,11£) so I'm making 94,40€ saving of my 850€ budget


----------



## spirit (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good build to me. :good:


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 9, 2013)

the 500w psu will be enough for OCing the cpu?


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 9, 2013)

GT5fan123 said:


> the 500w psu will be enough for OCing the cpu?



what exact psu are you referring too?


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 10, 2013)

If your not going to run crossfire, I would change the board it this one. Has a 8+2 power phase and would save you 20 bucks. Then add 10 bucks and get a FX 8320.
http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/GA-970A-UD3


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

i planned this rig to run euro truck 2, possibly gta iv


----------



## PCunicorn (Nov 10, 2013)

Definitely get a 8320 and if you can't afford it drop the CPU cooler. You can always get a CPU cooler. A CPU upgrade is harder and you lose money.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've counted that the total price will be 755,60€ (saving 94,40€) so I can afford the 8320 with the AC Freezer Xtreme V2 CPU cooler


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Okedokey said:


> what exact psu are you referring too?



The Corsair Builder Series CX500W 80+ BULK


----------



## spirit (Nov 10, 2013)

CX500 should be fine but I would maybe look at the CX600 if it's not much expensive, just for a bit of headroom.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I can afford the CX600M PSU (according to my 850€ budget), listing the set up once again after some calculations


----------



## spirit (Nov 10, 2013)

If you can get the CX600M then I would get that.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Nov 10, 2013)

This is the final set up change (I don't wanna change it all the time coz it's pretty frustrating), so here it comes:

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3, AMD AM3+, 990X7Sb950, DDR3, ATX (109,-€)
CPU: AMD FX-8320, AM3+, 3.5GHz, 8-core (149,-€)
CPU Cooler: AC Freezer Xtreme V2 (36,90€)
GPU: Gigabyte AMD Radeon R9 270X OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI/HDMI/2xMini-DP, PCI-E 3.0 (199,-€)
RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4GB, 1600Mhz (79,-€)
SSD: Kingston 60GB SDDnow (60,90€)
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB (65,-€)
ODD: ASUS DRW 24-F1ST (23,-€)
Case: ThermalTake Commander USB 3.0 (30,-€)
PSU: Corsair CX600M (80,-€)

Total price is 794,90€ ($ 1067, £ 663,94) and total savings are 55,10€ (£46,02, $74)


----------



## spirit (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah it looks good. Press the order button.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Jul 13, 2014)

One question came to my mind when I was searching through some screens. 

Is AOC good brand, the one I was looking for is a 24" Full HD LED screen with two HDMI outputs and one D-Sub output? -> for that rig which was disgussed months ago.

My current is Benq FP93G, works quite well but certainly had seen its best days.


----------



## GT5fan123 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys! It's me again...

So, I've made change for that rig..

Firstly, the maximum budget limit is 1100€ that I will be able to afford Intel processor and nVidia GTX GPU.

Can you guys give me good list of possible setup(s) that will fit that budget?


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Try the intel i5 3570k it's 220€ so a bit expensive, and the Radeon r9 270x is still good, but the nvidia gtx 760 is good too. Idk much about mobos, but u still want the CPU cooler since the processor is unlocked


----------



## spirit (Sep 7, 2014)

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Try the intel i5 3570k it's 220€ so a bit expensive



You want a Z97 board and an i5 4690K, not the two year old 3570K!


----------



## GT5fan123 (Sep 10, 2014)

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Try the intel i5 3570k it's 220€ so a bit expensive, and the Radeon r9 270x is still good, but the nvidia gtx 760 is good too. Idk much about mobos, but u still want the CPU cooler since the processor is unlocked



Checked out those R9 270X's and don't wana to afford 'cause the company which I was looking for offers a game for free when you order/buy one. But checkin' some motherboards on this weekend and since I'm a fan of Intel & nVidia, I want that my future gaming rig will have those, current laptop has Intel CPU and nVidia GPU and my friend have also nVidia&Intel... Never heard complains or bad experiences about Intel&nVidia, good brands thoguh...

Spirit, checking from Jimm's (the site where I order hem) what I can figure out.

You ppl don't mind if i put another configuration list here when I have figured it out?


----------

